# Can I still go out?



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

So I have decided to work hard to keep my little Roshi. So I need more advice.

Now he is going to doggy day care, he will have constant companionship. On weekends, I will also try to watch him like a hawk. With all this togetherness, will he develop separation anxiety? 

Right now, he will bark/whine when I go upstairs to the bathroom, or get dressed in the morning, etc. However, I manage to make it a game like... I tell him to sit and wait, run up the stairs, wait 30 secs, come down and pet him (if he's pretty quiet and still sitting there). The next round, I would go brush my teeth. Run back down and pet him. Go back up and do my next task, etc.. (yes, I'm going to have a nice ass after this!) 

Anyways, that's beside the point. My bf comes visit me on the weekends (we live 3 hrs away from each other). We are homebodies, but would still like to catch an occasional movie or have dinner (so nothing really more than 4 hours out during the whole weekend). So during this potty training period (3-12 mth) should we not go out and just focus on Roshi? Would Roshi develop separation anxiety if he gets constant attention and companionship? Roshi is important, but I also don't want my relationship with my guy to go stale neither. 

I just want to stop with the pee pad b/c it might confuse him. I feel like it's time for him to learn outside dirt/grass/concrete is toilet, not pad/mommy's rug. But if I don't leave a pad out, he might also confuse himself that mommy's lino floor = toilet! 

And I know, he's only 3 months, can't have too high expectations. Just everytime I see a puddle, I feel like I failed Roshi and myself. Maybe I just care too much.

However, today's success rate: 100%! Kudos to me! but I will not let my guard down. Must still watch him like a hawk when I'm around!

Oh yeah, he's starting to growl and mouth me when I pick him up from the play pen or to the potty place (my builder haven't built stairs for my porch yet). How can I also stop this?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my advice is YES still go out occasionally, but try your hardest to include your new pup!! they really just want to be WITH you, pop him in a carrier (check out the awesome carrier thread we have on the forum!) and go to a flea market or something, take him and your man on a good walk, explore new areas. Get creative!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Casie,

From what you've posted before, Roshi already has SA (separation anxiety), which is fairly typical for this breed, especially if they have been left alone for long periods at a young age. I think that what you're asking is how to minimize that, while still being able to go out with your boyfriend.

First of all, I am glad that you are asking, and I am also glad that you are getting a sitter - as I said in an earlier post. I think that that will greatly improve both yours and Roshi's daily experience, hopefully to the point where both of you are able to work together and understand each other enough to make a workable experience so that you both can be happy and fulfilled.

That being said, there are still sacrifices that will have to be made. The first year or two with any doggie addition to any family situation is going to be hard, regardless of the dog's age, breed, or sex. I won't say it's like having a child - I _do_ have a child, whom I've raised as a single parent from a very young age (her age I mean, not mine lol) (and no, it hasn't been easy in any respect, but my daughter makes it more than worthwhile lol) - and raising my daughter has been much harder than raising my hav Ceylon so far lol - so yea, it's not quite the same, but there _are _very many similarities. You *have *to be prepared to make very many sacrifices, or at the very least, a lot of adjustments. You've taken the first step, by getting your baby a sitter while you are at work - but there are still many steps to be made. Having a puppy doesn't mean that you can't go out to dinner with your boyfriend - it just means that now you have somebody else to think about, whose well-being actually should come first, because he is a little baby pup in your care, and he _is _a baby, and you are the adult. You _are _the adult - you are the parent. It is up to YOU to figure out how to include him whenever possible, even if it's just taking him with you in the car and giving him a treat while you eat dinner (which, by the way, my daughter and I do a LOT with our puppy Cey) and giving him lots of love both before and after dinner. Or some other solution that works for you - I am not trying to say that what we do with Cey, is the only possible solution. I think that you will be able to figure how to include your furbaby while still living your life - just be sure to try to include him, and, I bet it will all work out wonderfully!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello. I always kept an indoor option for my Hav and it was never a problem. (and we still use it ) We use something similar to the Ugodog. It is better to let them have a good place to go if needed and when you are with him you take him out. He will prefer going out but if he needs to go and he is alone, there is the right place to do it. 
Of course, you can go out and enjoy the time with your boyfriend. The only problem is that it should not be too long. ( When we go out, I am always checking the time) This is like having a baby...crazy. hahaha


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the first I am seeing you post - although I am sure you have before and addressed my question but... why is he not allowed to go upstairs with you when you a dressing or brushing your teeth?? 
Laila will be 8 months this week and we still keep a pad in our bathroom upstairs, just in case. She uses it only in emergencies - like if we are in the shower & cant get her out in time - but she uses it - as opposed to going on the floor 
Please keep in mind - 3 months old is very young., Like human babies - he really just wants to be "with" you
I wish you luck with your sweet little boy!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Now I am totally confused. I have read in other dog training sites/books that you shouldn't let your dog stick to you 24/7. You should walk away from him (pretend to go out for 5 min come back, etc.) So what is wrong with just going upstairs to brush my teeth?! Main reason I don't want him to go upstairs is because it's all carpet. Since I can't watch him like a hawk when I'm doing my routine, I think it's best if he's left on lino in the kitchen...
I have a friend who had a shih tzu. She left him 8-10 hrs/day when she had to work. That dog had no separation anxiety issues at all. In fact, very independent - which I loved.
I don't think Roshi has SA yet... I have really only left him alone for 4 days and while was away, i watched him thru my webcam. He slept most of the time, did his business on his pad, howled and bark for a few minutes here and there, etc. 
So I hope this whole day care thing won't make him really need constant companionship.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you're on the right track and it sounds like Roshi is catching on to training pretty quickly. We have a gate set up at the bottom of our stairs that we can just step over but our 4 mo. old can't get past. Our upstairs is all carpeted, too, and we're trying to keep him confined to the tiled area downstairs. We do have an area rug but we put down an old one that we can throw out later if needed. 

As far as leaving - we have left McGee for a couple of hours in his crate. He will not soil the crate. Tomorrow we are going to meet my SIL and her DH an hour away for dinner so it will be interesting to see how he does but we will make sure he has gone out a lot ahead of time and had plenty of exercise to wear him out first. It takes a little strategy but it can be done!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have read all of your posts and am glad that you are getting a sitter and trying to work things out. When I showered and got ready for the day I confined Lizzie to the kitchen when she was Roshi's age. (Whenever she went into a new part of the house she peed.) While she was in the kitchen she had toys and her kennel, but she would sit in front of the gate and wait for me. I do not think that it will hurt him to be alone for 10-15 minutes or so until he is reliable on the carpet. BUT if you feel guilty because you are gone during the day Laurief's suggestion of the piddle pad is a good one.

If you and your bf want to go out for a bit I would get the little guy tired. Have him chase you around or run after his toys and go potty before you go out and hopefully he will sleep. Remember that when a puppy plays they have to potty more.


----------

